# Menopur and Metformin



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi

I do not have PCOS but fertility con put me on metformin 6 months ago. I am about to start using Menopur. Are the two compatable? and has anyone had any experience of using both.

Many Thanks

SS


----------

